# 2009 - SSD Year of Revolution



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Since first entering the consumer market about two years ago solid state drives (SSDs) have improved significantly, and while prices remain substantially higher than conventional magnetic storage, it is predicted that in 2009 SSDs will finally make an impact on both the consumer and business markets.


http://thefutureofthings.com/news/5941/2009-ssd-year-of-revolution.html


----------

